# My comic! (I’d like to have your thoughts)



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Here’s a link to my webcomic, better off sinful. It’s a noire style comic with a hit man wolf and a witty sleazy fox!
Comic Deviantart: https://m.webtoons.com/en/challenge/better-off-sinful-/list?title_no=469617
Comic webtoon: https://m.webtoons.com/en/challenge/better-off-sinful-/list?title_no=469617


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow!! It's amazing! I really love the art style and plot so far!


----------



## cowboi (Feb 8, 2021)

Holy mackerel this is really well done! Love the stylized art and the professionalism of it all


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 8, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Wow!! It's amazing! I really love the art style and plot so far!


Thank you so much! Im currently looking for more people to read it so, it really means a lot!


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 8, 2021)

cowboi said:


> Holy mackerel this is really well done! Love the stylized art and the professionalism of it all


Aww thank you so much! Hope the story wasn’t too difficult to understand! Anyhow, this really means a lot and I’m just very appreciative that you read it


----------



## Keefur (Feb 9, 2021)

You have a very interesting art style.  I am anxious to see where this goes.


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 9, 2021)

Keefur said:


> You have a very interesting art style.  I am anxious to see where this goes.


Thank you so much! And yes, The comic is absolutely still running!


----------



## Clitemnestra (Jul 11, 2021)

It looks beautiful, im suscribed right now. I can notice the influence of the manga but it is still cartoon.
You can also try to publish in tapas.io and order the bullets in a traditional way to try to publish it physically.


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 14, 2021)

I love it! LOVE the art style!


----------



## AlmaRoy (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow, very nice artstyle, I already like it


----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)

AlmaRoy said:


> Wow, very nice artstyle, I already like it


Thank you so much!


----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)

TokoDoggo said:


> I love it! LOVE the art style!


Aww thank you Doggo!


----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)

Clitemnestra said:


> It looks beautiful, im suscribed right now. I can notice the influence of the manga but it is still cartoon.
> You can also try to publish in tapas.io and order the bullets in a traditional way to try to publish it physically.


Thank you so much for the advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Astawolf (Aug 12, 2021)




----------

